# Heimkinoequipment



## Flenor Eldar (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir jetzt ein nettes Heimkino einrichten! Erstmal für die Wii + DVD player später dann noch für PS3/BlueRay und FULL HD TV per HDTV Reciever!
Ach hatte ganz vergessen, das mein Laptop zwecks Musik auch noch drann soll, der hat aber einen 7.1 ausgang womit das doch kein Problem sein dürfte??!! Kan auch sein das ich ab und zu mal mit dem zocke aber ich denk das macht dann kein unterschied oder?

Also kleines Problem, mir ist Finanziel was dazwischen gekommen, also komplette änderung!
Vielen Dank für eure Mühe mir zu helfen, muss aber Finanziell vorerst runterschrauben!
Also neue Suche:

47"-50" Full HD Fernseher mit üblicher ausstattung für ca. 5-600€
2.1 Soundsystem das für TV, Konsole und PC geeignet ist!

Habe vor später das 2.1 System mit Hilfe eines AV-Recievers zu einem 5.1 System aufzurüsten so fern da mal das Geld da ist... Da ist das wichtigste der Subwoofer da ich die Boxen dann Problemlos ersetzen kann...



Hoffe auf eure Hilfe!!

LG F.E.


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2011)

bei heimkino sollte man mmn nicht am sound sparen und da sind 400€ mmn zu wenig um kinofeeling zu bekommen. Auch sind säulen ls nicht optimal  und hast du bedacht das du einen AVR auch noch benötigst ?

Der Beamer scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, auf dem bereich kenn ich mich aber nicht wirklich aus


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> bei heimkino sollte man mmn nicht am sound sparen und da sind 400€ mmn zu wenig um kinofeeling zu bekommen. Auch sind säulen ls nicht optimal  und hast du bedacht das du einen AVR auch noch benötigst ?
> 
> Der Beamer scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, auf dem bereich kenn ich mich aber nicht wirklich aus


Erlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, das meine Ohren einen arg viel besseren Klang fesstellen können...Stehende Säulen fände ich am besten aber müssen nicht unbedingt Säulen sein... 

Das ich einen was brauche? AVR was ist das??


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2011)

AV-Receiver, naja wenn du meinst ich kann nur drauf hinweisen, du könntest auch einfach ma in nen hifiladen gehen und dort "günstige" boxen probehören, dann wüsstest du ob du nen unterschied hörst.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

AV-Reciever?? Was macht der und wofür brauch ich den?

Also erlich gessagt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ich wirklich nen Unterschied zwischen 300-400€ Anlage und noch teurer hören kann und ich wüsste jetzt keinen Hifi laden der von solchen systemen ne geraume auswahl anbietet... Ich will ja kein Blueray oder DVD 5.1 systeme...


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2011)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> . Ich will ja kein Blueray oder DVD 5.1 systeme...


 was willst du dann ? 

hier nen link wegen avr  http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=46&thread=16572


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> was willst du dann ?
> 
> hier nen link wegen avr  http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=46&thread=16572


Och nö, brauch ich so wasmunbedingt? So was kostet doch wieder eingies...

Das Teufelconcept ist unabhängig genau so was such ich...
Wie soll ich denn sonst andere Geräte mit drann nutzen wenn ich mir eines kaufe wo ein DVD oder Bluerayplayer mit integriert ist...


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2011)

woher willst du wissen das des teufel genau das ist was du suchts ? hast du es schon gehört ?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> woher willst du wissen das des teufel genau das ist was du suchts ? hast du es schon gehört ?


Erm was hat die Geräteart jetzt mit dem klang zu tuen?


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2011)

du sagst die teufel sind genau das was du suchts, aber es gibt mehr hersteller als nur teufel ...

Kannst ja ma hier reinschaun. haben einige um 500 bzw unter 1000€ gesucht


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> du sagst die teufel sind genau das was du suchts, aber es gibt mehr hersteller als nur teufel ...
> 
> Kannst ja ma hier reinschaun. haben einige um 500 bzw unter 1000€ gesucht


Damit habe ich aber deine Frage beantwortet...
Aber das war von meiner Seite aus auf die Geräteart bezogen, da du mich nach meiner aussage gefragt hattes was ich sonst suche...
Und guten klang brauch ich da wohl nicht erwähnen?!
Und der klang hat mit DVD, Bluray oder eben gar nix integriertes sowieso nichts zu tuen...

Und les dir mal die suche anständig durch... Dann weißt du das ich so was in der richtung suche nur eben von einem anderen/günstigeren Hersteller!


----------



## p00nage (9. Januar 2011)

jo schau den link an da sind viele vorgeschlagen, und ich hab nie gesagt das du nen system mit player kaufen sollst . und bei so ner freundlichen art noch viel spaß beim suchen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo schau den link an da sind viele vorgeschlagen, und ich hab nie gesagt das du nen system mit player kaufen sollst . und bei so ner freundlichen art noch viel spaß beim suchen


Ohh tut mir leid, ist das unhöflich?
Nur deswegen, weil die große schrift so wirkt als wäre ich etwas lauter oder hat das auch noch nen anderen Grund?

Du hast aber gedacht ich suche eins mit player oder? Ansonsten war deine Frage, was ich suche total überflüssig...


----------



## Portvv (9. Januar 2011)

Nein erhat nicht gedacht das du ein system mit player suchst!!!! lediglich drauf hingewiesen , das du zu den teufel boxen noch einen AVR brauchst , verstehste!! oder du guckst halt nach nen anderen 5.1 system mit integrierten avr, oder stellst dir alles einzeln zusammen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> Nein erhat nicht gedacht das du ein system mit player suchst!!!! lediglich drauf hingewiesen , das du zu den teufel boxen noch einen AVR brauchst , verstehste!! oder du guckst halt nach nen anderen 5.1 system mit integrierten avr, oder stellst dir alles einzeln zusammen


Ja das weiß ich ja mittlerweile auch, aber warum genau brauch ich den?
Ist es nicht möglich zumindest vorerst immer umzustecken je nach dem was man braucht?

Ein Angebot mit einem habe ich mittlerweile auch in betracht gezogen aber so viel auswahl hab ich da jetzt nicht gefunden....

Harmoniert ein komplettes system nicht besser miteinandern wie einzelne Boxen?
Finde ich ja eine tolle Idee aber wie siehts da Preismäßig aus? Richtige Boxen sind ja auch ned günstig...


----------



## Xion4 (9. Januar 2011)

Betreff Lautsprecher kann ich, soweit man das noch sagen darf, die Whafedale Crystal 3 empfehlen, für die Preisklasse in meinen Ohren super, aber da hat jeder nen anderen Geschmack. Getestet worden sind sie, und sind aus technischer Sicht absolut Sahne mit Haube 

Nur kein Sub mit bei, alles in allem hab ich für die Speaker + Sub 560€ inklusive Versand ausgegeben, aber das war es Wert


----------



## Portvv (9. Januar 2011)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ja das weiß ich ja mittlerweile auch, aber warum genau brauch ich den?
> Ist es nicht möglich zumindest vorerst immer umzustecken je nach dem was man braucht?
> 
> Ein Angebot mit einem habe ich mittlerweile auch in betracht gezogen aber so viel auswahl hab ich da jetzt nicht gefunden....
> ...



den avr brauchst du , um deine boxen ect . anzuschliessen , ich hab z.bsp avr und blu ray player in einem.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> den avr brauchst du , um deine boxen ect . anzuschliessen , ich hab z.bsp avr und blu ray player in einem.


Also die schließt man nicht am Subwoofer an? 
Ist das etwa nur bei den extreme günstigen Soundsystemen so?


----------



## Portvv (9. Januar 2011)

normaler weise nicht , es kann sein das du bei den teufel set 2ls anschliessen kannst ist ja ein aktiver sub , dann hast du aber nur 2.1 also kommst du um den avr nicht rum


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> normaler weise nicht , es kann sein das du bei den teufel set 2ls anschliessen kannst ist ja ein aktiver sub , dann hast du aber nur 2.1 also kommst du um den avr nicht rum


Achso ist das, aber warum wird einem das nicht direkt gesagt wenn man sich nach so einem Produkt umschaut?
Ich merke das ich noch weniger Ahnung habe wie ich dachte...
Das wirft jetzt meine gesammte Planung durcheinander... 

Lasst mich raten en guter mittelklasse avr kostet so 300-400€ + boxen und subwoofer 500€

Das ist ja *******, was mach ich denn jetzt??


----------



## ThePlayer (9. Januar 2011)

Langsam, es gibt vollaktive Subwoofer wo alle Boxen wie Front, Rear und Center angeschlossen werden (die sucht du bestimmt), dann gibt es noch die teilaktiven, also wie Port schon erwähnt mit maximal 2 Anschlüssen für Front und für die passiven Subwoofer muss die Arbeit der Verstärker übernehmen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Langsam, es gibt vollaktive Subwoofer wo alle Boxen wie Front, Rear und Center angeschlossen werden (die sucht du bestimmt), dann gibt es noch die teilaktiven, also wie Port schon erwähnt mit maximal 2 Anschlüssen für Front und für die passiven Subwoofer muss die Arbeit der Verstärker übernehmen.


Aha also ist dann so ein vollaktiver einer mit kompletten av-reciever mit drinnen oder wie ist das??
Wieviel kostet so einer dann?


----------



## Portvv (9. Januar 2011)

also bei dem teufel set was du dir ausgesucht hast ist es defintiv nicht so da lassen sich nur 2 ls anschliessen


----------



## ThePlayer (9. Januar 2011)

Schwierig denn viele Hersteller unterscheiden nicht zwischen aktiv und teilaktiv, obwohl da schon ein Unterschied liegt, aber bei Teufel gibt es das Concept S was zwar mit rund 700€ nicht ganz billig ist, für gleichwertige Systeme aus einzelnen Komponenten würde man mehr zahlen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

ThePlayer schrieb:


> Schwierig denn viele Hersteller unterscheiden nicht zwischen aktiv und teilaktiv, obwohl da schon ein Unterschied liegt, aber bei Teufel gibt es das Concept S was zwar mit rund 700€ nicht ganz billig ist, für gleichwertige Systeme aus einzelnen Komponenten würde man mehr zahlen.


Aha und da steckt ein kompletter avr drinn?
Wo ich alle Geräte anschließe und dann per HDMI mit dem Beamer verbunden werden oder??


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2011)

Nein, der hat dann nur Toneingänge ohne HDMI-Switch.
Was spricht dagegen noch einen Monat länger zu sparen und sich ein System aus AV-Receiver und Regallautsprechern zu holen ? Es würde sich lohnen. Man glaubt nicht was für ein Unterschied da sein kann .

Zum Beamer kann sich Erazer bestimmt mal hier melden. Der hat den selber .
Zur Soundfrage (insbesondere zum Unterschied heraushören) kann Empirelord ja mal ein, zwei Sätze dazu schrieben, der ging mit einer ähnlichen Einstellung wie du an die Sache.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Nein, der hat dann nur Toneingänge ohne HDMI-Switch.
> Was spricht dagegen noch einen Monat länger zu sparen und sich ein System aus AV-Receiver und Regallautsprechern zu holen ? Es würde sich lohnen. Man glaubt nicht was für ein Unterschied da sein kann .
> 
> Zum Beamer kann sich Erazer bestimmt mal hier melden. Der hat den selber .
> Zur Soundfrage (insbesondere zum Unterschied heraushören) kann Empirelord ja mal ein, zwei Sätze dazu schrieben, der ging mit einer ähnlichen Einstellung wie du an die Sache.


Naja es geht nicht unbedingt um das sparen sondern um das investieren... 
Ich hab gedacht, das was ich bis her investieren wollte sei schon mehr als genug ung jetzt soll es noch mehr sein, nur weil ich nich wusste das man jetzt so was noch braucht...
Das würfelt auch meine gesamte zukunftsplanung durcheinander. Bsp. muss nicht nur die Technik her sondern auch noch die Möbelierung und erstmal muss der Keller "taugbar" gemacht werden ect.


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2011)

Najaa, bei passiven Lautsprechersets braucht man halt etwas was dei Verstärkung übernimmt . Wenn du ein aktives System nimmst brauchst du das nicht. Wie weit sitzt du denn von den Lautsprechern dann weg? Möchtest du auch Musik darüber hören (sry falls ich es überlesen haben sollte)?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Najaa, bei passiven Lautsprechersets braucht man halt etwas was dei Verstärkung übernimmt . Wenn du ein aktives System nimmst brauchst du das nicht. Wie weit sitzt du denn von den Lautsprechern dann weg? Möchtest du auch Musik darüber hören (sry falls ich es überlesen haben sollte)?


Jop möchte ich...
Also der Raum ist blos 12-15qm also erlich gesagt nicht sehr weit, die RearStandlautsprecher wollte ich direkt hinters Sofa an die Ecken stellen und die Fronts eben links und rechts unten neben das Bild! Den Rear danngenau in der Mitte drunter mit vlt 3m Sitzentfernung von dort!


----------



## nfsgame (9. Januar 2011)

Könntest du DVDs auch per PC abspielen? Oder ist der DVD-Player bereits vorhanden? Wenn du per PC zuspielen kannst, dann schau ich mal. Dann ließe sich was mit aktiven Monitoren + Soundkarte realisieren.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Könntest du DVDs auch per PC abspielen? Oder ist der DVD-Player bereits vorhanden? Wenn du per PC zuspielen kannst, dann schau ich mal. Dann ließe sich was mit aktiven Monitoren + Soundkarte realisieren.


Also ich hab gedacht ich nehm mein portablen DVD player, aber PC wäre auch kein problem...
Zumindest über Laptop nicht, weil jedesmal den Desktop pc in keller tragen ist doch etwas überflüssig...
Wobei ich erlich gesagt kaum DVDs schau sondern eben Filme von der Festplatte...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Januar 2011)

Also mir ist da jetzt noch ein Gedanke gekommen:

Wie wäre es alles ein bisschen schrittweise zu kaufen?
Klingt beim ersten mal lesen vlt etwas schwachsinnig, aber ich hätte noch "Boxen" (wenn man das so nännen kann) von einem 200€ 5.1 Surroundsystem für den PC da! Von denen erwarte ich dann natürlich nichts, aber hauptsache Ton! Beispielsweise könnte ich zuerst (nach Beamer) AVR und Subwoofer kaufen und dann mit der Zeit eben die Boxen je nach dem wie die Knete eben passt...

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## nfsgame (10. Januar 2011)

Das ist ein sehr guter Gedanke .


----------



## Flenor Eldar (10. Januar 2011)

Findest du den echt so gut?

Naja mal sehen was die anderen davon halten...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2011)

Erm das heißt jetzt nicht, das ich nicht weiter eure Hilfe brauche!!!

Wäre dieser ein AVR ok?: Samsung HW-C500 5.1 AV-Receiver perlschwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bzw. was genau bedeutet dieses kommentar:


> Der Samsung Receiver, den ich bei Ihnen bestellt hatte, war in der Beschreibung unzu-reichend: er sollte eine Leistung von ca. 500W am Ausgang erreichen. In der Artikel-Beschreibung war dies groß herausgehoben. Was vergessen wurde, konnte erst in der In-
> stallationsbeschreibung erkannt werden: er erreicht diese Ausgangsleistung erst, wenn hier über angeschlossene Boxen jeweis 50W "Vorleistung" gebracht wird.
> Ich habe Stunden gebraucht, um den Receiver zu verkabeln, bis ich in der Bedienungsanleitung dies "Vorleistungsanforderung" bemerkte.
> Der Receiver sieht gut aus ("Lackfront") und macht auch sonst einen guten Eindruck; aber wer will schon 5 x 50W Vorverstärkerleistung in den Boxen haben.



Und Subwoofer welche taugen denn da was? Bzw wieviel sollte man dafür ausgeben?


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2011)

der avr taugt net viel, lieber onkyo oder yamaha , denon, pioneer  zumindest bei low end. und subs wenn man nen richtigen heimkino sub will ists eig nach oben offen, muss man halt auf die daten schauen, er sollte mmn schon an die 20 Hz ran kommen damit man richtig spaß hat 

http://www.mindaudio.de/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1 wären zb einige gute dabei


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> der avr taugt net viel, lieber onkyo oder yamaha , denon, pioneer  zumindest bei low end. und subs wenn man nen richtigen heimkino sub will ists eig nach oben offen, muss man halt auf die daten schauen, er sollte mmn schon an die 20 Hz ran kommen damit man richtig spaß hat
> 
> http://www.mindaudio.de/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1 wären zb einige gute dabei


Mit komplett unterschiedlichen Preisklassen geht das nicht etwas genauer? Würden nicht 150€ für nen sub reichen??

Also wäre der der denon avr 1311 eine viel bessere wahl? Oder doch vlt. der Onkyo TX-SR308??
*
*


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2011)

unter dem 1611 würde ich nichts nehmen  und kommt halt auf boxen an was du dazu stellen willst, ich mach zb auch step bei step deswegen stehen bei mir 2x 511er nubert mit atm also stereo und werd da demnächst auch ausbauen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> unter dem 1611 würde ich nichts nehmen  und kommt halt auf boxen an was du dazu stellen willst, ich mach zb auch step bei step deswegen stehen bei mir 2x 511er nubert mit atm also stereo und werd da demnächst auch ausbauen


Ich hab doch gesagt das ich weniger Ahnung als gedacht hab, hab also hab nur verstanden das du 2 subs hast, aber für was musst du nochmal erklären 
Aber des werde ich mir nicht leisten... Lohnt sich meiner meiung nach ned...

Und wie ist de onkyo?

Mir fällt grade noch 3D ein  Gibts schon bezahlbare Beamer? Oder wie entwichelt sich das grad? 
Sparen muss ich en noch ein bissel...


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2011)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt das ich weniger Ahnung als gedacht hab, hab also hab nur verstanden das du 2 subs hast, aber für was musst du nochmal erklären
> Aber des werde ich mir nicht leisten... Lohnt sich meiner meiung nach ned...
> 
> Und wie ist de onkyo?
> ...



nee keine 2 subs  2 stand ls im stereo betrieb.Hier ist nen Link zu den Boxen http://www.nubert.de/index.php?action=product&id=4&category=1. Auf dem Beamer gebiet bin ich net so gut informiert


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> nee keine 2 subs  2 stand ls im stereo betrieb.Hier ist nen Link zu den Boxen. Auf dem Beamer gebiet bin ich net so gut informiert


Ich raffs ech ned sry...


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2011)

ich hatte den link vergessen  Ich hab halt einfach zwei Standlautsprecher, also ich höre Stereo. Aber bin zurzeit drüber mir nen Sub zu kaufen, dann kommen noch Rear und Center


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> ich hatte den link vergessen  Ich hab halt einfach zwei Standlautsprecher, also ich höre Stereo. Aber bin zurzeit drüber mir nen Sub zu kaufen, dann kommen noch Rear und Center


Ahh jetzt... Ok nubert ist aber ned direkt meine wahl, weil die noobert in sachen preise sind...:
Wollt mit meiner Mum vor einiger zeit nen Reciever mit Festplatte kaufen -> ab zu nubert gegangen und  beraten lassen! Schönes gerät gezeigt "Topfiel PVR 5000" mit 160GB für 499€ (zu dem Zeitpukt im angebot also 439€)
Zu hause in der Preissuchmaschine dann den selben in der Masterpiece version mit 320GB für 280€ bekommen... Also von dem her...

Deine meinung zum onkyo haste immer noch ned gesagt...


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2011)

Naja du kannst aber ihr Lautsprecher aber net mit dem Laden im allg vergleichen, da sind sie nämlich P/L top


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja du kannst aber ihr Lautsprecher aber net mit dem Laden im allg vergleichen, da sind sie nämlich P/L top


Mag sein, is für mich aber nichts anderes wie bei apple...

Für ein bisschen mehr Leistung/Qualität ein durchaus übertriebener Preis und ich möchte auch nicht arg viel mehr ausgeben wie geplant!


----------



## Max76 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte auch den BenQ im Auge, bzw. noch zwei andere Acer H7530D und Optoma HD20, nach einem Shootout beim Händler viel mir der BenQ aber negativ auf. Leider wurde ich nicht fündig bei der suche nach dem Acer in der Vorführung. Die beiden anderen Geräte wurden mit sehr gut Präsentiert, auf parallel aufgebauten Leinwänden im direkt Shootout. Der BenQ gefiel wegen seiner sehr geringen Lautstärke und einem Tief satten Schwarz. Der Optoma hingegen nicht wirklich Laut aber wahrnehmbar im Lüftergeräusch, machte aber das insgesamt ausgewogenere Bild.
Natürlich wurde mit einer BD des Verkäufers vorgeführt, aber ich war ja nicht unvorbereitet und hatte eigenes Material dabei und zwar die BD Michael Jackson „This Is It!“, hier wird alles geboten vom wilden Format wechsle bis hin zu extremen Kontrasten in S/W Videos. Der Verkäufer willigte auch sofort ein und legte die BD ein, ich sagte direkt bitte Kapitel 6, hier wird es S/W und die DLPs werden so richtig gefordert. Es trennte sich die Spreu vom Weizen, der BenQ gab das Bild unruhig wieder, ruckelte bei 24p und der RBE Blitzte vor sich hin, der Optoma dagegen, Bildruhe keine ruckler und keine Blitze, somit viel der BenQ für mich flach. Den Samsung SP-A 600 B sollte man sich auch mal anschauen, leider gab es diesen zu meinem Zeitpunkt noch nicht. Nachdem was man so in den Zeitschriften an Tests liest nehmen sich die zwei aber kaum etwas.


----------



## p00nage (12. Januar 2011)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Mag sein, is für mich aber nichts anderes wie bei apple...
> 
> Für ein bisschen mehr Leistung/Qualität ein durchaus übertriebener Preis und ich möchte auch nicht arg viel mehr ausgeben wie geplant!



du meints Nubert ist wie apple? beschäftig dich ma mehr mit hifi, wenn man boxen gleicher preisklasse vergleicht gehören sie nicht zu den schlechten


----------



## Caspar (12. Januar 2011)

Hmm bastelst du gern? Dann könntest du dir auch ein paar Lautsprecher zusammenschreinern. Du könntest einen Bausatz kaufen, Multiplexplatten versorgen und loslegen. Beim äusseren sind dir keine Grenzen gesetzt. Wenn du es günstig möchtest, kannst du sie auch erstmal schlicht lassen.

Interesse? Ich lasse mal den Link hier... ^^
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewforum-104.html


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Januar 2011)

Max76 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch den BenQ im Auge, bzw. noch zwei andere Acer H7530D und Optoma HD20, nach einem Shootout beim Händler viel mir der BenQ aber negativ auf. Leider wurde ich nicht fündig bei der suche nach dem Acer in der Vorführung. Die beiden anderen Geräte wurden mit sehr gut Präsentiert, auf parallel aufgebauten Leinwänden im direkt Shootout. Der BenQ gefiel wegen seiner sehr geringen Lautstärke und einem Tief satten Schwarz. Der Optoma hingegen nicht wirklich Laut aber wahrnehmbar im Lüftergeräusch, machte aber das insgesamt ausgewogenere Bild.
> Natürlich wurde mit einer BD des Verkäufers vorgeführt, aber ich war ja nicht unvorbereitet und hatte eigenes Material dabei und zwar die BD Michael Jackson „This Is It!“, hier wird alles geboten vom wilden Format wechsle bis hin zu extremen Kontrasten in S/W Videos. Der Verkäufer willigte auch sofort ein und legte die BD ein, ich sagte direkt bitte Kapitel 6, hier wird es S/W und die DLPs werden so richtig gefordert. Es trennte sich die Spreu vom Weizen, der BenQ gab das Bild unruhig wieder, ruckelte bei 24p und der RBE Blitzte vor sich hin, der Optoma dagegen, Bildruhe keine ruckler und keine Blitze, somit viel der BenQ für mich flach. Den Samsung SP-A 600 B sollte man sich auch mal anschauen, leider gab es diesen zu meinem Zeitpunkt noch nicht. Nachdem was man so in den Zeitschriften an Tests liest nehmen sich die zwei aber kaum etwas.



Ok danke, ich glaube ich werde mir die dann auch mal vorführen lassen...



p00nage schrieb:


> du meints Nubert ist wie apple? beschäftig dich ma mehr mit hifi, wenn man boxen gleicher preisklasse vergleicht gehören sie nicht zu den schlechten


Nicht direkt wie apple, aber König in sachen Preis und das ist mir zu viel... Qeen oder Prinz reicht auch aus 
Naja möchte mich eign nur su weit damit beschäftigen wie ich für mein vorhaben brauche...!!!



> Hmm bastelst du gern? Dann könntest du dir auch ein paar Lautsprecher  zusammenschreinern. Du könntest einen Bausatz kaufen, Multiplexplatten  versorgen und loslegen. Beim äusseren sind dir keine Grenzen gesetzt.  Wenn du es günstig möchtest, kannst du sie auch erstmal schlicht lassen.


Mhmm gegen das schreinern hab ich nichts, aber um ernst zu sein fühl ich mich doch etwas sehr unerfahren für so ein vorhaben und glaube nicht, das des so wird wie es sein soll...


----------



## p00nage (12. Januar 2011)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Nicht direkt wie apple, aber König in sachen Preis und das ist mir zu viel... Qeen oder Prinz reicht auch aus
> Naja möchte mich eign nur su weit damit beschäftigen wie ich für mein vorhaben brauche...!!!



du liest aber nicht was ich schreib oder? die nubert LS haben auch oft nen P/L auszeichnung und so, also überteuert sicher nicht. Und wenn nen shop " fremdprodukte" verkauft ist wieder was anderes. Aber zumindest bei AVR etc kann man sehr gut bei Nubert handeln und sich nen bundle preis machen lassen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> du liest aber nicht was ich schreib oder? die nubert LS haben auch oft nen P/L auszeichnung und so, also überteuert sicher nicht. Und wenn nen shop " fremdprodukte" verkauft ist wieder was anderes. Aber zumindest bei AVR etc kann man sehr gut bei Nubert handeln und sich nen bundle preis machen lassen.


Muss ich mich mal selber davon überzeugen, wie gesagt hab ich eher schlechte Ehrfahrungen mit denen was vor allem den Preis angeht...
Zu Boxen kann ich natürlich nicht viel sagen, da muss ich erst gucken und testen... Aber ich vermute das ich dort mit dem Preis wieder nicht zufrieden bin...


----------



## p00nage (12. Januar 2011)

Naja Boxen sind viele Klanglich verschieden abgestimmt manche marken sind ähnlich aber eben nicht alle, deswegen muss man probehören gehen. Einer mag halt Kalt abgestimmte der andere warme oder jmd wie ich die neutralen wie zb die Nubert  Und wegen Preis findet man im Inet oft günstigere Angebote, natürlich nicht von den Boxen, aber kommt halt dann auch aufm support an und der ist dort erste Sahne.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja Boxen sind viele Klanglich verschieden abgestimmt manche marken sind ähnlich aber eben nicht alle, deswegen muss man probehören gehen. Einer mag halt Kalt abgestimmte der andere warme oder jmd wie ich die neutralen wie zb die Nubert  Und wegen Preis findet man im Inet oft günstigere Angebote, natürlich nicht von den Boxen, aber kommt halt dann auch aufm support an und der ist dort erste Sahne.


Joo muss mal schauen, mal sehen wann ich Zeit hab... Vor allem der vorredner mit den Beamertests hat mich sehr angeregt mir mal die Bidquali anzuschauen...
Aber der BenQ ist eign der mit den besten bewertungen den ich finden konnte daher wundert mich jetzt die negative aussage...

Aber mal erlich, Boxen zu suchen ist doch ein warer Sch*iß! Ich möchte ja nicht allein im Heimkino sitzen und für die andern klingts dann eben komplett anders...


----------



## p00nage (12. Januar 2011)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Joo muss mal schauen, mal sehen wann ich Zeit hab... Vor allem der vorredner mit den Beamertests hat mich sehr angeregt mir mal die Bidquali anzuschauen...
> Aber der BenQ ist eign der mit den besten bewertungen den ich finden konnte daher wundert mich jetzt die negative aussage...
> 
> Aber mal erlich, Boxen zu suchen ist doch ein warer Sch*iß! Ich möchte ja nicht allein im Heimkino sitzen und für die andern klingts dann eben komplett anders...



Naja bei Heimkino ist der Klang nicht so extrem, des ist dann mehr bei musik mmn wichtig, deswegen sind die Teufel rein für film auch garnet so schlecht


----------



## Caspar (12. Januar 2011)

So ists, beim Heimkino sind viele kleine Tröten an allen 4 Wänden mit zwei fetten Subs rechts und links neben der Glotze besser als wenige große LS. (Hinweis: Line Array)  Der Klang wird dadurch auf allen Plätzen weniger verfälscht. Beim Musik hören ist Stereo das Optimum. Natürlich nur für die Person, die im perfekten Stereodreieck sitzt.

Als Mix ist 5.1 mit zwei vernünftigen StandLS an der Front okay. Beschweren wird sich niemand.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Januar 2011)

Also Musik hören tue ich damit auch ist ja eign nicht direkt ein Heimkino sondern eher ein Raum zum chillen mit Heimkino 
Also wie gesagt, kann auch sein ich zock mal drann...

Wie verbindet man dann die Wii mit dem AVR? Für die gibts ja kein HDMI Kabel sondern nur Composite (YUV war das glaub...)
Und mein Portablen DVD-Player kann ich schon per AV anschließen?!!


----------



## p00nage (13. Januar 2011)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Also Musik hören tue ich damit auch ist ja eign nicht direkt ein Heimkino sondern eher ein Raum zum chillen mit Heimkino
> Also wie gesagt, kann auch sein ich zock mal drann...
> 
> Wie verbindet man dann die Wii mit dem AVR? Für die gibts ja kein HDMI Kabel sondern nur Composite (YUV war das glaub...)
> Und mein Portablen DVD-Player kann ich schon per AV anschließen?!!



kannst an nem AVR eig alles anschliesen, wenn du tv und beamer drüber betreiben wolltest würde es sogar AVR geben mit 2 HDMI out aber die sind dann um einiges teurer. Hast du ma einen von hinten angeschaut ?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Januar 2011)

Nur auf den Bildern im Onlineshop und die sind relativ klein konnte da eign nur direkt die HDMI schnittstellen erkennen...

Also ich weiß auch ned wie genau das jetzt aussieht, aber wieviel kostet dann einer mit 2 ausgängen die sind doch nich teurer oder?


----------



## p00nage (13. Januar 2011)

doch weil die dann gehobener in der ausstattung sind , bilder kannst gut google dazu nutzen 

würd sagen so min 450€ wird einer mit 2 hdmi out kosten


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Januar 2011)

Also da steck ich lieber um... Ich mein ich hatte max. 500 für Sound geplant, das geht mir erlich gesagt schon ein wenig durch den Strich...

Wäre der hier vlt auch ok: Sony STR-DN610 7.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Es geht doch auch 5.1 oder??

Also mehr wie 300€ ist für nen AVR echt ned drinn muss reichen...


----------



## p00nage (13. Januar 2011)

Amazon.de: yamaha av receiver - Elektronik & Foto
Amazon.de: yamaha av receiver - Elektronik & Foto
Amazon.de: onkyo av receiver - Elektronik & Foto
Amazon.de: onkyo av receiver - Elektronik & Foto

Des wären die Marken die man sich anschauen kann mmn  du könntest auch gebraucht kaufen, muss es eig unbedingt 3D fähig sein ? könnte man versuchen nen Vorjahresmodell/Ausstellungsstück zu bekommen, so hab ichs auch gemacht 

und an nem 7.1 geht natürlich auch 5.1


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Amazon.de: yamaha av receiver - Elektronik & Foto
> Amazon.de: yamaha av receiver - Elektronik & Foto
> Amazon.de: onkyo av receiver - Elektronik & Foto
> Amazon.de: onkyo av receiver - Elektronik & Foto
> ...


Erm 3D fähig, darauf hab ich jetzt nicht geachtet, aber wenns doch en 3D Beamer wird, dann auf jeden Fall!! Also eher mal ja!!

Jetzt ist nur die Frage welcher für unter 300...


----------



## p00nage (13. Januar 2011)

da würde ich erstma schaun was es für Lautsprecher werden, und danach dann aussuchen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Januar 2011)

Mhmm ok, aber im prinzip ist das doch egal oder nicht??
Welche Lautsprecher soll ich eign zuerst kaufen? Also die position mein ich jetzt...


----------



## p00nage (14. Januar 2011)

Naja ich hab mir die Front zuerst gekauft da ich stand ls wollte und somit auch erstma ohne sub auskomme, sind aber halt am teuersten


----------



## Mopedcruiser (14. Januar 2011)

upps sorry fascher thread bitte löschen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Januar 2011)

Welcher Teil ist denn der wichtigeste??


----------



## p00nage (14. Januar 2011)

naja wenn front, weil da am meisten kommt


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. Januar 2011)

Ok, gibts i-ne Form/Größe die am besen wäre?


----------



## p00nage (15. Januar 2011)

eig nicht, bei 5.1 wäre sogar gut 6 gleiche + sub zu verwenden, dann hat man das homogenste klangbild. oder wenn man musik drüber hört 2 stand ls + center und 2 kompakte rears


----------



## Mopedcruiser (15. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> eig nicht, bei 5.1 wäre sogar gut 6 gleiche + sub zu verwenden, dann hat man das homogenste klangbild. oder wenn man musik drüber hört 2 stand ls + center und 2 kompakte rears


6 gleiche? erm es heißt doch 5.1 oder etwa nicht?

Also sind die Rears gar nicht so wichtig? Lohnt sich also nicht, da so große Standboxen zu kaufen? Mhmm hab du nur das Problem das die Wand hinten zu weit weg ist und kompakte auf den Boden stellen??

Center muss dann aber schon anders sein oder??


----------



## p00nage (15. Januar 2011)

Mopedcruiser schrieb:


> 6 gleiche? erm es heißt doch 5.1 oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Also sind die Rears gar nicht so wichtig? Lohnt sich also nicht, da so große Standboxen zu kaufen? Mhmm hab du nur das Problem das die Wand hinten zu weit weg ist und kompakte auf den Boden stellen??
> 
> Center muss dann aber schon anders sein oder??



sry meinte natürlich 5 gleiche, und nicht auf den Boden stellen sondern auf Ständern. Über die Rears kommt weniger, nur effekte halt deswegen auch nicht so wichtig, jedoch Perfektionisten wollen das optimale, und das wäre halt dann nen homogener sound


----------



## Mopedcruiser (15. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> sry meinte natürlich 5 gleiche, und nicht auf den Boden stellen sondern auf Ständern. Über die Rears kommt weniger, nur effekte halt deswegen auch nicht so wichtig, jedoch Perfektionisten wollen das optimale, und das wäre halt dann nen homogener sound


Mhmm ok, aber die Ständer kosten wieder extra...
Und sieht erlich gesagt auch nicht sonderlich aus...

Beim zocken kommt aber noch mehr wie effekte oder?


----------



## Per4mance (15. Januar 2011)

vor 2 monaten wollte ich auch was neues und es sollte nicht ganz so viel kosten. ich hatte auch nen paar geräte zum anschließen  und mein altes logitech z-5500 musste weg.
hab mich dan für nen onkyo receiver 270.- und infinity 5.1 boxen 300.- entschieden und bin zufrieden für das was ich ausgegeben hab.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (16. Januar 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> vor 2 monaten wollte ich auch was neues und es sollte nicht ganz so viel kosten. ich hatte auch nen paar geräte zum anschließen  und mein altes logitech z-5500 musste weg.
> hab mich dan für nen onkyo receiver 270.- und infinity 5.1 boxen 300.- entschieden und bin zufrieden für das was ich ausgegeben hab.


Ok Danke, kannste den Reciever mal verlinken ich finde nur den Onkyo HT-RC270 oder meineste den??

Alsoda ich eign auch ordentlich Mugge höre hol ich mir glaub auch die "stand ls" ist das richtig?
Wieviel kostne die dann??


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2011)

Das wird der Onkyo TX-SR308 sein. Eventuell bei nem guten Angebot auch der 508.

Lautsprecher geht man Probehören beim Fachhändler.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (16. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Das wird der Onkyo TX-SR308 sein. Eventuell bei nem guten Angebot auch der 508.
> 
> Lautsprecher geht man Probehören beim Fachhändler.


Achne, haben halt nur ne bechränkte auswahl...


----------



## Per4mance (16. Januar 2011)

der Onkyo war nen TX-SR508 bei amazon für 270.-

boxen waren Infinity Primus HCS für 299.- sind keine stand ls aber was anderes passte bei mir auch nicht .


----------



## Mopedcruiser (16. Januar 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> der Onkyo war nen TX-SR508 bei amazon für 270.-
> 
> boxen waren Infinity Primus HCS für 299.- sind keine stand ls aber was anderes passte bei mir auch nicht .


Achso die 270 waren der Preis 
Kannst du noch en paar Sätze zur Bedienung und Verarbeitung sagen?! Würde mir echt helfen!

Also erlich gesagt finde ich so nen Reciever zu teuer 100-150 wären ja als normalpres ok aber das finde ich schon übertrieben...

Ja Boxen muss ich mal schauen, wie Kinomässig findest du jetzt deine?? Bzw. die kosten blos 256.-


----------



## Per4mance (16. Januar 2011)

bedienung ist gut. verarbeitung auch.

der Onkyo hat auch ne Einmessautomatik mit mikrofon. ansonsten hat er auch ne echt gute asstattung.
was mir auch wichtig war das er genug hdmi und digitale audioeingänge hat.

wenn du keinen gebrauchten willst kommst um 250.- sowas in der einstiegsklasse nicht rum.


meine boxen waren schwarz da gibts auch welche mit kirsche die sind billiger. kann aber sein das meine schwarzen jetzt auch schon weniger wie 299.- kosten.

Insgesammt bin ich zufrieden, vorallem die satelliten hören sich gut an.
 ich hab aber auch net den besten ausgangsvergleich mit dem logitech z-5500.


----------



## p00nage (16. Januar 2011)

Vergleichen gehört halt dazu und da muss man halt probehören gehen...


----------



## Mopedcruiser (16. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Vergleichen gehört halt dazu und da muss man halt probehören gehen...


Is ja logisch wusst ich auch schon vor derm Thread...

In der etwas weteren Umgebung gibts bei uns halt´blos Nubert... Sonst wüsst ich eign niergendswo wo ich nöch schauen könnt...

Also glaub dieser Onkyo sagt mir auch zu!!


----------



## Caspar (16. Januar 2011)

Dann surfe mal bisschen nach Hifi-Händlern, eine große Richtung kannst du jedoch auch in Doofmärkten (Mediamark & Co) herausfinden!

Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Mopedcruiser (17. Januar 2011)

Caspar schrieb:


> Dann surfe mal bisschen nach Hifi-Händlern, eine große Richtung kannst du jedoch auch in Doofmärkten (Mediamark & Co) herausfinden!
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei!


MM hat noch ne mikrigere Auswahl als Nubert...

Welche Hifi Läden gibts denn noch so?


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

Naja aber denk bei Nubert kannst nur die Boxen von nubert selber probehören, zumindest waren bei mir keine anderen aufgebaut und dürfte auch dein budget sprengen. es geht ja auch net unbedingt drum das nen laden ne reisen auswahl hat, sondern erstma das du mit deinen ohren erfahren kannst was dir am besten von der klanglichen abstimmung her gefällt


----------



## Mopedcruiser (17. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja aber denk bei Nubert kannst nur die Boxen von nubert selber probehören, zumindest waren bei mir keine anderen aufgebaut und dürfte auch dein budget sprengen. es geht ja auch net unbedingt drum das nen laden ne reisen auswahl hat, sondern erstma das du mit deinen ohren erfahren kannst was dir am besten von der klanglichen abstimmung her gefällt


Erlich gesagt da setz ich mich ned so fest... So lang der Sound taugt... und ich denke mal andere Boxen auch anders klingen...

Könnt ihr mir vlt noch en paar Dinge zwecks Subwoofer sagen! Größe, Wattleistung, bester Standort rausfinden ect!


----------



## nfsgame (17. Januar 2011)

Chassisgröße und Leistung sagt nichts über die Klangquali aus (solange beides nicht hoffnungslos unterdimensioniert ist).
Zur Positionierung im Raum: Sub auf Hörplatz und im Raum rumkriechen. Da wo es klingt steht dann am besten der Sub.


----------



## Mopedcruiser (20. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Chassisgröße und Leistung sagt nichts über die Klangquali aus (solange beides nicht hoffnungslos unterdimensioniert ist).
> Zur Positionierung im Raum: Sub auf Hörplatz und im Raum rumkriechen. Da wo es klingt steht dann am besten der Sub.


Ok Danke 

Schitt, hatte noch ne Frage ist mir aber grad entfallen


----------



## Mopedcruiser (22. Januar 2011)

Also kleines Problem, mir ist Finanziel was dazwischen gekommen, also komplette änderung!
Vielen Dank für eure Mühe mir zu helfen, muss aber Finanziell vorerst runterschrauben!

Also neue Suche:

47"-50" Full HD Fernseher mit üblicher ausstattung für ca. 5-600€
2.1 Soundsystemdas für TV, Konsole und PC geeignet ist!

Habe vor später das 2.1 System mit Hilfe eines AV-Recievers zu einem 5.1 System aufzurüsten so fern da mal das Geld da ist... Da ist das wichtigste der Subwoofer da ich die Boxen dann Problemlos ersetzen kann...

Also bitte euch nochmal mir zu helfen!

LG

Ohh entschuldigt bitte den account, en Kumpel von mir hatte sich vor ein paar Tagen bei mir eingeloggt und habs ned gepeilt sry^^


----------



## p00nage (22. Januar 2011)

und was hast an budget ? nen 2.1 pc system kann man mmn nicht mit einem richtigen hk soundsystem vergleichen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> und was hast an budget ? nen 2.1 pc system kann man mmn nicht mit einem richtigen hk soundsystem vergleichen


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, allerdings soll es dann nicht den Namen Heimkino tragen! 
Schlechter als mein jetztiges Logitech G51 kanns ja nich sein 

Wobei erlich gesagt, kann ich den BASS von meinem SUB nicht ganz aufdrehen (Mehrfamilienhaus) ich denke der Sub reicht und da kann ich 5 Boxen anschließen bzw. sind angeschlossen 
Aber die Boxen taugen eign nich viel... Vlt neue Frontlautsprecher!

Hab mich heut mal en bissel im MM umgeschaut und bin auch auf die Idee gekommen ne Hifi-Anlage zu kaufen und dann per AUX mit dem Rest zu verbinden, was haltet ihr davon?

Also Budget hängt jetzt vom Fernseher ab, rechnen wir Fernseher mit 600€, max. 200-250€ für Sound, um so weniger um so lieber! Muss aber erstmal sparen mein jetztiges Geld fließt doch wo anderes rein...


----------



## p00nage (23. Januar 2011)

oh man wieder nen doppelacc... mods könnten Thread eig gleich schließen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (2. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> oh man wieder nen doppelacc... mods könnten Thread eig gleich schließen.



Ich habe meine Strafe abgesessen...
Darf ich mal fragen was du für Probleme damit hast?


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Februar 2011)

Klärt das doch bitte per PN.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (2. Februar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Klärt das doch bitte per PN.



Ok sry machen wir dann... Möchte erwähnen das ich trotzdem noch Hilfe bei der Suche brauche!


----------



## p00nage (2. Februar 2011)

Wo liegt der Sinn darin 2 Acc´s zu betreiben ?  Ist mir auch egal 
Bei 600€ für tv und 250€ für Sound, da müsstest höchstens bei Sound schaun das du gebraucht was bekommst, weil für 250€ bekommst nichts was du später gut aufrüsten könntest (soweit ich weis) Und TV nen LG PK 350 oder so hast meiste diagonale fürs geld


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Sinn darin 2 Acc´s zu betreiben ?  Ist mir auch egal
> Bei 600€ für tv und 250€ für Sound, da müsstest höchstens bei Sound schaun das du gebraucht was bekommst, weil für 250€ bekommst nichts was du später gut aufrüsten könntest (soweit ich weis) Und TV nen LG PK 350 oder so hast meiste diagonale fürs geld


Also wenns dir egal ist, wieso gibst dann so ein Kommentar ab?

Ok also Budget und ansprüche haben sich jetzt doch wieder geändert^^
Folgendes ist jetzt angesagt:

-> min. 50" 3D FULL HD, zwecks Preis, wo ist die Einstigsklasse? Reichen 1000 - 1200??

-> Sound: Habe mir vor gleich ein Bundle mit AVR zu nehmen was haltet ihr von dem: Denon DHT-1311XP  Kommentare wie "der 1611 wäre viel besser" bitte stecken lassen!
Ansonsten Bundle in ähnlicher Preislage gesucht!!

Habe vor als erstes Sound kaufen da ich anfangs sowieso meinen TV Monitor als TV dafür nehmen muss^^


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

Günstigster 3D 50" müsste der C6970 von samsung sein, und wegen sound kannst ja dann selber schaun, wenn man überlegt kann so nen Bundle ja net viel qualität mit sich bringen, denn soviel kostet normal schon nen guter AVR 

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2076505_-tx-p50vt20e-panasonic.html der ist auch richtig  günstig geworden und wenn man 3D will würde ich den nehmen


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Günstigster 3D 50" müsste der C6970 von samsung sein, und wegen sound kannst ja dann selber schaun, wenn man überlegt kann so nen Bundle ja net viel qualität mit sich bringen, denn soviel kostet normal schon nen guter AVR
> 
> Panasonic TX-P50VT20E 3D-Plasmafernseher, Full-HD-Plasmafernseher: Plasmafernseher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de der ist auch richtig  günstig geworden und wenn man 3D will würde ich den nehmen



Also der Samsung kostet grad mal 1200€ wäre ok, aber taugt der etwas?

Zwecks sound find ich nix besseres zu dem Preis, ich weiß was du meinst, aber ich hab mir im MM mal alle drei angehört (mit gleichen Boxen) also den 1311, 1611 und 1911 und konnte erlich gesagt nur zwischen 1311 und 1911 einen kleinen Unterschied feststellen der aber nicht besser war, nur anders... Daher meine ich das der 1311 als Einstieg reicht!


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Februar 2011)

Mal ne Frage. Wie passen:





> 50" 3D FULL HD


 und





> Sound: Habe mir vor gleich ein Bundle mit AVR zu nehmen


 zusammen? Also etwas mehr für den Sound und etwas weniger für den TV wäre klüger, Sound macht mehr Spaß als ein oller 3D TV, der nach 2 Monaten wieder out ist zwecks Brillenzwang.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Februar 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Wie passen: und zusammen? Also etwas mehr für den Sound und etwas weniger für den TV wäre klüger, Sound macht mehr Spaß als ein oller 3D TV, der nach 2 Monaten wieder out ist zwecks Brillenzwang.



Das lass mal meine Sorge sein!
400 o. 600 für Sound schenkt sich erlich gesagt nich viel, wenn dann müsste der preis bei 300% liegen das sich einiges verändert, aber 500€ reichen für Sound locker!


----------



## p00nage (3. Februar 2011)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Das lass mal meine Sorge sein!
> 400 o. 600 für Sound schenkt sich erlich gesagt nich viel, wenn dann müsste der preis bei 300% liegen das sich einiges verändert, aber 500€ reichen für Sound locker!



wenn du alles besser weist warum fragst du dann hier überhaupt?


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Februar 2011)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Das lass mal meine Sorge sein!
> 400 o. 600 für Sound schenkt sich erlich gesagt nich viel, wenn dann müsste der preis bei 300% liegen das sich einiges verändert, aber 500€ reichen für Sound locker!



Du mussts ja wissen, deswegen erstellst du auch einen Beratungsthread.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> wenn du alles besser weist warum fragst du dann hier überhaupt?





> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Du mussts ja wissen, deswegen erstellst du auch einen Beratungsthread.



Das mit der Sound hat sich im laufe des Threads erklärt und nach em Probe hörn! Und ich bin der Meinung das in meiner derzeitigen Lage 500€ für Sound reichen, richtig aufdrehen kann eh nicht!
Und ausserdem gehts mir ja auch darum in dem Preisbereich, etwas anständiges zu finden! Da  brauch ich Hilfe!

Und zum TV, taugt denn der Saumsung jetzt was? Oder was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Februar 2011)

Den Tv würde ich lassen. 3D braucht doch kein Mensch, für 1200 € kannste dir z.B. nen Sharp mit Quattron-Techno holen oder andere gut ausgestattete Tv´s.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (4. Februar 2011)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Den Tv würde ich lassen. 3D braucht doch kein Mensch, für 1200 € kannste dir z.B. nen Sharp mit Quattron-Techno holen oder andere gut ausgestattete Tv´s.



Wieso nicht? Zugegeb die Brillen sind Arschteuer, aber macht doch bei Freunden ect. nen guten Eindruck...
Und zum Sharp, ich hab absolut kein Plan wovon du spruchst^^


----------



## sh4sta (5. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei  

Quattron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Aber sollte man sich ein Heimkino nicht in erster Linie für sich selber kaufen, anstatt Eindruck bei den Freunden zu machen?


Gruß


----------



## Flenor Eldar (5. Februar 2011)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei
> 
> Quattron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Danke, trotzdem brauch ich weiterhin hilfe bei der Suche anständiger ausstattung!

Weißt du, nicht immer denkt man an sich selber und wer sitzt gern allein im Kino?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Februar 2011)

Naja, in erster Linie muss es einem selber gefallen . Aber macnhen gefällt es ja auch zwei Accounts zu erstellen...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (6. Februar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja, in erster Linie muss es einem selber gefallen . Aber macnhen gefällt es ja auch zwei Accounts zu erstellen...



Natürlich muss es einem selber gefallen sonst bringts ja nix...
Manchen gefällts auch dumme Kommentare darüber abzulassen...

Könnt ihr mir denn 56" TV´s ohne 3D empfehlen?
Un vlt auch bei der Suche eines anständigen Bundles helfen!


----------



## p00nage (6. Februar 2011)

lol 56" TV und für Sound weniger als 500€ ausgeben wollen ... des passt net. andere User ja auch schon vorschläge gemacht. die dann oft nur ne blöde antwort bekommen haben, am besten ist es wohl diesem Thread fern zu bleiben.

Und klär erstma mit dir selber ab was du eigentlich willst, änderts ja täglich deine Meinung.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (6. Februar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> lol 56" TV und für Sound weniger als 500€ ausgeben wollen ... des passt net. andere User ja auch schon vorschläge gemacht. die dann oft nur ne blöde antwort bekommen haben, am besten ist es wohl diesem Thread fern zu bleiben.
> 
> Und klär erstma mit dir selber ab was du eigentlich willst, änderts ja täglich deine Meinung.



Ich habe gesagt um die 500€ und das auch nur weil ich bei 20-30% teureren keine verbesserung Feststellen konnte und warum dann mehr aus geben?
Und wenn dir meine bisherigen Begründigen nicht ausreichen sollten, dann kannste dir ja selber noch welche einfallen lassen 
Ja Vorschläge wurden gemacht, aber meine Antworten waren auf keinen Fall blöd, sondern aufklärend darüber warum ich diesen ablehne!
Und wenn mal eine Antwort nicht so erwünscht sein sollte, möchte ich mich in höflichster Form dafür entschuldigen!

Ich habe meine Meinung nicht geändert, wollte nur mal schauen wie das Preislich von einem 3D TV abweichen würde und wenn ihr mir andauernd was anderes empfiehlt ist dann die Entscheidung auch nicht grade die leichteste! Und jetzt bin mir wegen eurer aussagen auch nicht mehr wirklich sicher ob sich 3D lohnt...

Und wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, würde ich gern nicht weiter i-wie drum herum reden, sondern auch  gern mal Meinungen oder eben andere Produktorschläge entgegen nehmen!


----------

